# Weekly Competition 2014-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' U2 R U' R2 F U2 F'
*2. *U R' F' U2 F U2 R' U
*3. *F2 R F' R F' U F U'
*4. *R U R F' R2 F R U2
*5. *U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F' U2 B' R2 F L2 B R2 D2 F2 R' B L' D' L' U' L U' L' U
*2. *U2 F2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 F L2 U2 F U' B2 L2 F L F L U L F
*3. *R2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 F' L' U F2 D L' R2 U' B' U2 B2
*4. *B2 U2 B' R2 B U2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L' D' F' U2 R B L' F2 D B'
*5. *U2 F L2 U2 F U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 U' B2 D U2 B F2 L R B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 D Fw2 F' U2 L Uw U2 Rw Uw Fw2 D' Uw' F' Uw2 B Rw2 R' B' F' D Fw2 D' B2 Fw L2 F' D' Uw' Rw D L Fw F2 L' D F' D B R
*2. *Fw' Uw2 F' L2 Uw' B' D Rw B F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw L Rw' R' B F2 Uw Fw2 D' U2 L2 Fw' D' Uw' L D2 R F' D' R2 D2 U' Fw' L2 Fw D2 B2
*3. *B D2 R Uw2 U2 L2 B D U' Rw2 U' Rw' D2 U Fw2 U2 B' R2 F L2 B' D B2 D2 Fw' R Uw B' R D' L' Rw' F D Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw B2 R
*4. *Rw' B2 Rw2 D2 F2 Rw' R F Uw2 U B' D' U2 Fw2 R2 D' L' R B Fw2 U' L U2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F U' B' Fw2 R Uw2 L' Uw2 L' U Fw L2
*5. *Rw2 R' Fw2 R F D2 B2 F D' L2 R Uw' B' Fw' F2 L R' Uw2 Fw2 U2 B' Rw R B Rw R' U' R' Fw Uw Rw Fw' D2 Fw' U' B F U Fw' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 D' Uw2 Bw' D' B U B2 Bw Dw' B2 Fw Dw' Uw Rw2 Uw Fw' U2 Fw' F' U2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 U' L' Fw' F' Uw L' F Dw U2 B Uw' Rw2 R B2 F' L2 R' Dw2 Rw Fw2 F2 L Uw L2 Fw' Dw' R B' D' Lw' Bw2 D Lw' U B D'
*2. *Uw B2 R2 U2 L Lw' Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw Uw2 L2 D U' Lw Rw2 D2 Lw Bw Fw2 U2 L Bw Dw L R' U L U' L R2 Dw U R B Bw Lw Dw2 Bw2 R Dw U' R' Bw' F L' U2 Rw B' D2 R' Bw Fw2 Dw2 L Rw2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 U
*3. *B2 U' Rw U Rw2 D' Fw U R2 Uw Lw Bw Uw2 Rw2 U L' Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw Lw' B Rw2 Bw2 F' Rw Fw R2 B2 Bw' D U B' Rw Bw2 Dw2 U' Bw2 Uw2 L Lw2 Dw Uw Lw' Bw' Uw Bw' F' D' Fw' Dw Fw' Lw2 Uw' F2 L2 D Bw R2
*4. *U2 Rw2 R Dw2 Bw2 R D' U F R' B' Rw R' Dw2 Fw2 F' Dw' F' D U Rw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D Uw2 F R Dw Rw' Bw' D Rw2 D' Lw' U2 L' U' Lw' R' B R' U' Fw' Lw D U Bw' L' B2 Bw U' B' Lw F'
*5. *Lw Rw' D2 Uw F D Bw' Fw2 Dw' L2 Uw Bw Rw2 D2 Rw Uw' Rw' Bw Fw F2 U2 Lw Rw B L2 Lw' Uw L Lw Rw' Dw R' Dw2 L Lw2 Rw' D' R2 Dw Fw' L R2 U2 L B R' D Lw' D2 Dw' Bw2 R2 Uw' Fw' F L2 D B' Uw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 D 2L2 2U 2L2 D 2D2 3F2 2R 3F' 2R' R' U' B' F' 3R 2U' 3F U 3F 3U R' 3U' 2L2 3R' B L' 2R2 D' 2L2 2D2 3U2 F 2L2 3R2 3F' R' U 3R2 2R2 R 2F' 2L 3R 3F2 F2 L' 2R' R F' 2R F2 3R2 D 2U' 2L' 2F 3U 2U 3F' 2D' 2L' 2B 2F' L 2B2 2L 3F 3R R2
*2. *2F' F L2 2L2 2D2 3R' 3U U' 2R 3F2 2L2 B U2 3F 2F 3U 2U' 2L2 2B2 D U' B2 F' 3U 3R 3U B2 2F L' 3F 2D' U' 3F 2L 3F 2L 3F' R 3U2 2B2 3U 3F2 L2 F' R' D 2U U' 2B 2D2 3R2 3F' 2L2 U2 2R' 2D' U2 3F' R2 D2 2D L 3R' 3F L' 3R' B2 2U' 2L2 3U2
*3. *2L' 2U' 3F' F L' 2R' D2 2B 2R' B2 2B2 R2 3F' F' D2 3F2 3U2 F' 2R 2U2 2L 2R B 3F2 2U U 2L 3R2 3U 2B' 2F2 F2 3R' D2 F 2U' L2 2B 3F F2 3U2 U' L2 3R R' B2 3R2 R' B2 2F2 F2 2D2 R 2U2 F R2 2B' L U' L' 3R 2R R 2U2 L 2R R' U' F 2R'
*4. *F2 3U 3R' 2F2 D2 3R' R2 2B D2 3R2 2U L' B 2B 3F2 2D 3U' 3F' 2D' 2L2 3R 2R 2F 3R' 2R' D2 B 2B2 D' 2B' D' 2F 2U L2 2R2 2F R 3U U 2F' 3R F2 L B' F' D' B 3R 2D' 3F2 U' L 3R B' L' U B2 2D U 2L' 3R 2D' U B2 3R2 3F2 D' 3U' U' L
*5. *3U2 B2 2R2 3F' 2D' 2R' 2D 2B' D2 3F' F' 2U2 3R R 2D2 2U' L2 2B' R2 3U' U2 2R R' B 2U 2F 2U2 R B' 3R2 3U U' R2 B 2D' 3R' 2D' 2B' 2L 2B 3F L D 2B' 2U2 2B 3F' L' 3F2 3R 2R R' D2 B' 3F2 U2 2R' F' R' F2 3R U L2 3F2 2D' 2R' B' R2 2U 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 D 3B 2F F' 2R2 2B2 3B' D 2B2 U 2L2 R B 2D 3D' 3R' 3U2 L2 2D' 3D2 F2 2D 3B2 3D' 2U 3B 2R' 3B' 2L R 2U' 3F2 2F F 2D2 R' 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2R2 3F2 3U' 2U2 R' 2D' L2 2R 3U F 2D 3B F 3U' 3F' D2 2B' F 2U' U' 2L2 D2 3R2 D L D2 2U 3B' 2L D 3L B' 3U' R' 3U 2R2 3U' 2F' 2L' 3L2 2D 3R2 U L' 2L2 3L2 3R2 3D B2 3D' 3B' F D F 3D L2 2L' 3F2 2R
*2. *L2 2L2 3R2 B' 2U2 2B 3B F L' 2L2 2R' U L' 3U 2L2 U2 2R 2U2 R2 2U2 2L2 D' 3U' 2B 2R D2 3D' 2B 3L' R2 2B 3F2 2U U 2B2 3U 2U2 U 3F' L' 2L 3R B2 2B2 3F 2L 2F2 3L 3R 3F' 2F' 3R 3B' R D' 2R' 2F' 3L' 3B2 F' R' B 2D' 3U2 F2 U2 3L2 R' 2F 2R' 2B L2 3D' 3U2 3R2 R' B' U 3F' U' 2B 2L 3L2 3D' 3U' F' 2R D2 3B 2L2 B' L' 3L' B' 3B' 3F' 2F2 F D' 2B2
*3. *3L 2B2 2F U 2B2 3D 2U' R 2D2 3L2 3F D2 2D 2B' U2 B 2B' 2F2 L 3D 2B 3F2 3D' L' 2B 2L B' 2F2 3L D2 3B2 F 3D 2B 3U 2B2 2D' 3U2 L' 2R U 3L2 3B L U' 2B 3F2 2U' 2L' 2R2 3U' U' L2 3D R 2F' 2U 3L' 3U2 2L' 3B2 3R 3U2 B D' 2U2 U' B2 U' 2B 3U2 3B2 2D U2 3R 2R R 2B' 3F2 2L' 2D 3D' 3F' 3L D 2B 3F' 3D' 3R2 F R2 D' U' B2 2B' U' B2 3F2 F2 3R2
*4. *2R' 3D 2U2 R' B R' 3D' 3U2 B 2B' 3B 2F 2U 3B 3D 3U 3B2 L' 2L' D' 2B2 F2 2D' 2U 3R2 3D 3R' R 3U2 2U2 3R2 2B 3B' 2U2 3F2 2F 2R' R' 2B2 2D L' 2R 2D' L' B2 3F 3R' 2R' R' 3B' F 2L 3R B' 3U2 F' 2L2 2F2 3D U2 3L' B' 2L' 2B F2 D2 2U' 2L 3L2 D2 U2 F2 3D L2 2L2 3F 2D2 3B' F2 2U 3R' B 3B2 2R2 3F 2F 3L B' 2F2 3R' R D2 3B2 3F2 3L' 2F L 3R 3B' 3F2
*5. *3R B2 2B' 3B F' 3U' 2F' F 2L U 3L 2R 3D 2F2 D F2 2R' 3F2 2L' 2D 3U U 3F' 3U2 U' 3B 2L2 F2 3L' 2R 3B F2 2D L2 2L2 3R2 B' 3D' 3B2 3F 2L2 D2 L 2D' U 3B' F' 2R' 2F U' B2 3L 3D' R 2U 2L2 3F' U2 L F' 3L' 2R D F D2 2D' 2U U2 B2 2F2 3L 2B' 3F 2U2 2R D2 3D2 2U' 3B' 3L2 2B 3L 3U2 U 2L' F D 3U2 U' F2 L 2R2 3B' 2L 2R 3F' D' 2U 2L 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F U2 R' F' R F2 R' U'
*2. *R2 U2 F2 U F2 R' U' R2 U'
*3. *U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 D' B' L' R U' F' R2 B R' F' L
*2. *R2 D2 R D2 L U2 F2 L' F2 R' F U' B' D U B2 F' R D R2
*3. *R2 F U2 F' U D2 R L F' R D2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw' U2 B' Rw' Uw2 B' Rw B2 F L Uw' L Rw Fw2 L2 Uw Rw R B2 Uw U2 R' Uw2 U' Fw L2 D' R' D' Uw' Rw B2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D B' F' Rw
*2. *Uw' Rw R Uw2 Rw2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' Fw' D' U F2 D' Rw R' U2 F2 Uw' R Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 F' U F' Rw2 B' D2 F L Rw Fw2 L R U'
*3. *Rw R' B2 Rw U' Fw2 R F2 Uw L R F' Rw' B Fw F2 U' Fw L R D L2 D' F2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L B' Fw' F' U2 R' Fw2 U' Fw2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Dw Lw Rw' U L' Rw2 Dw' R2 B Bw2 Uw Lw2 U' Fw2 U' Bw2 Dw' Bw' Lw2 R' B Fw F' Dw' U Fw2 D2 L Dw2 R' U2 R' Bw U L' R2 B2 Bw Rw U F2 L2 Lw2 B' Bw D2 Uw' U Fw' Dw' L2 Dw U Fw2 D U' R Dw2 Lw
*2. *R2 Fw' L' Dw2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Lw' F' R2 Bw' Uw' R' D2 Fw F L' Uw' Rw F Dw Uw Bw Dw2 R Uw Fw2 Dw' L2 Bw' Rw B2 Lw2 Uw' B2 Rw' B F U2 L D Fw' Lw' R D Dw F2 R' U2 B' Bw2 Fw R2 D F D' Uw B
*3. *Fw2 F2 Rw' B L U2 F2 Dw' U' Lw' Dw2 B' R2 Dw L B Dw2 U2 Lw' R Fw' R2 Fw Rw2 U Bw' Uw' R U' Rw Dw2 U2 F2 Lw U F' U' Lw' Rw2 D Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw' D Bw F L' B2 L' D U' L' Rw2 B Uw2 L' F Rw2 Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 2D2 2L' D2 3F2 2R' 3U' B2 R' F2 2U' U2 2B' R2 2D2 3F 2F R2 D F R 2B' D' 3U2 L2 2L 3R 3U B2 D 2D' 2U' 3R2 D U B' 2F U2 2R R B' 2B2 2L2 2R' R' F2 2L' 2B2 L2 2L2 R' 3F 2L2 D2 3F' F' 2D 2R' U' 3F' 3R2 2R2 2B 3U' 2L 3U' 3F' F' L' R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 3F 2U U' 2R' 2D2 3D2 2R' 3D' 3U2 2B' 2D 2F' L 2U2 B F2 R' B' 2B2 3F 2F 3R2 2R2 3D2 2R D2 2D 3L' D' 3D2 2U2 3L D 2B2 2F2 D2 3D' R 2U2 3B R U2 2L' U F' 2L2 3D' B 3B D' 3L' 3B' 3R' 2R2 3D' 3R' B' D2 3U2 2U' 3R2 3F U' 2B 2D L 2D U B' D' L' 2L2 3L 3R' 3F F2 2U' B 3B' 3L 3F 2D U2 3L2 B2 L' F2 L 2L' 3L B' 3F2 2F2 3R2 B2 3B' F2 2U2 L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L' B' D B' L U2 B R' F2 R'
*2. *R2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L' R' U' B' D' U F D U' R F
*3. *L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 R2 F L2 D' U' L' F' L B L R'
*4. *R D2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 F U B R2 B2 D' B' R2 D F'
*5. *U L2 D R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B' L U2 B L F D L' B F
*6. *U L' F L U2 B2 U F L F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U
*7. *F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 D' L' B' R F' D' B2 R' D' B'
*8. *L2 F R' F U2 F L B' D R' F2 R D2 L' F2 L U2 L' F2 R'
*9. *L D2 F2 D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 R' F2 U' B' D' L' F2 R2 F D2 U2 R2
*10. *D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L U2 F' L D' R' D' L U
*11. *R D2 F' D L' B' U R2 L' F U L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2
*12. *R F2 L' U' F D2 L F' R' F2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 D2 B U2 L2
*13. *R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D2 U' L F2 R B' D' R' D' B R F
*14. *R F' B2 L D' L' F R L2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 B2
*15. *U2 F L2 F D2 L2 F U2 R2 F' U' B F2 U' R' D F' L2 B2 L' U2
*16. *F2 R2 F D2 R U' L U2 R2 B U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U
*17. *D2 L R F2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F2 U' L' D' F' R U2 L U' B' U2
*18. *U2 F2 R F L B' D2 R U2 F D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D'
*19. *D2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F L D2 U F L F2 D2 U' R'
*20. *D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 B' U' F2 L R' F' R' B U
*21. *F' U2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 D R' B D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 U L2 U'
*22. *B U2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' D' B' U' L' R F U R' B2
*23. *F D2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 D2 B U2 R' U R' D L U2 F2 D2 B U'
*24. *U' L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F D2 L' B L' F' L D2 F' U'
*25. *R F2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R2 B' F L F2 R' U R2 D' R D
*26. *R2 U F B' L' U B D2 R F' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 L2 B'
*27. *D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 B U R' D' R2 B' L F' D2 U'
*28. *D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' D R2 B' D' B2 R
*29. *U2 B U2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 F U' R2 B F' D B L' U R
*30. *U2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' U' B2 U2 R' B2 D' B' R' B2 F
*31. *F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' U' F R U L2 R' D L2
*32. *D' L' B' D2 B' R2 F R' B' U2 R2 U2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D'
*33. *U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 R' F U L' F2 U' L2 D2 R U' L
*34. *F' R F R2 U' F2 U' F D2 L D2 F' R2 F R2 B D2 F L2 B2 R2
*35. *R2 D B2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D L B' R2 U' B2 U' B R' F
*36. *F2 D L2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 D' L U' L2 F U R' D2 L' B R'
*37. *U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L' D2 F' R2 U L F R2 D'
*38. *R2 F2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 R2 U F U R D R2 U2 B' D
*39. *B' U' B U2 R' L' U D2 F U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 R' U2
*40. *L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D2 B R B' R F' D' B2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R F D B' R F2 D2 U B' D'
*2. *U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F D' R' B F2 U' L2 B' L U'
*3. *U L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F' D R' F L' U B' U2 R' U
*4. *B2 R' U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R U2 L R2 B L' F2 R F2 D B' R2 U2
*5. *L R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 R B2 F' D' B D R D2 U' L F' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B' R2 D' R' F D F L' D2 U'
*2. *D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F L D2 F2 U B' U L2
*3. *R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' B' R2 B2 U' F D' U2 B' L2 R'
*4. *R2 F D2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F R2 B' R' D' F' D L' R' B2 U' B R'
*5. *F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' R' U L2 B F' D2 R' F2 D' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 L' F2 D B' F R U2 L U
*2. *L' D' R L2 U F B' D R' F U2 R2 B D2 B' U2 L2 U2 B U2
*3. *L2 F' U2 B' F2 R2 F' D2 F L2 R2 D L B2 R' D2 R2 U' R' F2 U'
*4. *F2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R F D' B2 U' R F' L' U
*5. *D2 F' R2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B U2 R' F' R' U F2 D' R2 B' R F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D L2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 D' R' B2 U R2 B R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R F2 R
*3. *F2 U' B2 D' L F' R' D' B U R' B2 R B2 R2 B2 L U2 L B2 L'
*4. *Uw2 B Rw D' Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw L' Rw' B' L' Rw2 U2 Fw L' D2 Rw2 B F2 L' R Uw2 R' U Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw2 F Uw L' F' Rw' R Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U F2 R' U' F2 U' R2 U'
*3. *B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 R' F L F' R' U' B L' D2 F
*4. *Uw2 Rw' D' R' F L' B2 L2 F2 Rw2 D2 B Fw2 D2 Uw' U' L' Rw' B' D' Uw B' Fw R2 U Rw2 R Uw2 R Uw' U' B2 Uw' Fw R U Rw Fw' F' D'
*5. *D2 U' Bw' D' Dw' U' Lw Rw Uw2 U' L Bw' D Dw2 Uw Bw D' Dw' B2 F L' Dw Uw' B' L B' Uw2 B2 D2 B Uw Bw2 D2 Uw2 L B Bw R2 B2 L' D Dw' B' Uw' L2 F2 L2 R2 U' L Uw Rw2 U' F' R' Dw B R2 Uw2 B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=-1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' B U L B U' R' r u
*2. *U R U' B L' R U' B' R l
*3. *U R B' L B' R' U L' l b
*4. *L R U' R B U L' r' b u
*5. *L' B' U' L' R' U L' R U' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, 2)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' L D' U D L' U R' D' U'
*2. *D U' L' D' L' D' L' U' R D' U'
*3. *R U' L R D R U' R' U' D' U'
*4. *D L' U D L R' L' D' U' D' U'
*5. *U' D L R U' R' D' L' U' D' U'


----------



## Myachii (Nov 25, 2014)

2x2: (5.64), 7.70, (8.06), 8.04, 6.83 = 7.52
3x3: (23.11), (17.68), 20.03, 18.97, 19.29 = 19.43
4x4: 1:05.44, 1:02.06, (1:00.55), 1:09.39, (1:22.23) = 1:05.63
5x5: 2:22.11, (2:00.21), (2:23.29), 2:22.66, 2:10.32 = 2:18.36
3x3OH: 42.22, 40.48, 40.40, (33.82), (44.96) = 41.03
Skewb: 11.53, 32.45, 18.05, 16.92, 18.27
Pyraminx: 15.35, 21.02, (13.78), (23.12), 14.70 = 17.02
2-3-4 Relay: 1:29.68 //first sub-1.30 2-3-4 
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:05.76

Maybe I'll do all of the events that I can compete in next time .-.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 26, 2014)

*2X2X2: *(6.18) 9.32 10.52 (14.75) 11.13 = *10.32*
*3X3X3:* 17.83 20.49 (16.85) 19.27 (23.31) = *19.20*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 26, 2014)

2x2 : 4.41, 4.13, 4.27, (5.22), (1.79) = 4.27
3x3 : 14.77, 13.13, 14.25, (15.32), (13.12) = 14.05
4x4 : 55.35, (54.18), 56.46, 55.46, (1:00.20) = 55.76
5x5 : 1:39.49, (1:45.09), 1:39.70, (1:35.38), 1:38.62 = 1:39.27
6x6 : (2:45.54), (3:07.57), 2:54.17, 2:49.92, 2:51.88 = 2:51.99
OH : (35.52), 46.07, (53.58), 48.21, 35.52 = 43.27
2-4 relay : 1:17.29,
2-5 relay : 3:05.12
Megaminx : (1:42.11), (1:31.30), 1:34.83, 1:33.42, 1:33.46 = 1:33.90
Pyraminx : 5.99, (10.12), (5.68), 5.91, 6.75 = 6.22
Square-1 : (27.70), 52.82, 34.17, (55.24), 34.25 = 40.41


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 26, 2014)

Myachii said:


> 2x2: (5.64), 7.70, (8.06), 8.04, 6.83 = 7.52
> 3x3: (23.11), (17.68), 20.03, 18.97, 19.29 = 19.43
> 4x4: 1:05.44, 1:02.06, (1:00.55), 1:09.39, (1:22.23) = 2:05.63
> 5x5: 2:22.11, (2:00.21), (2:23.29), 2:22.66, 2:10.32 = 2:18.36
> ...


Hey, you put 2:05 for your 4x4 instead of 1:05.


----------



## Myachii (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey, you put 2:05 for your 4x4 instead of 1:05.


Tanks


----------



## Memphis3000 (Nov 28, 2014)

FMC:18,U2 F' U D2 F2 U' R U F' U' L F' U F' L' B' L2 U' (too many cancellations)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 29, 2014)

Memphis3000 said:


> FMC:18,U2 F' U D2 F2 U' R U F' U' L F' U F' L' B' L2 U' (too many cancellations)



You should also submit your solving line, not only a solution (to prevent submitting computer solutions).
That is particularly the case with solutions in WR-class.


----------



## Whizzie (Nov 29, 2014)

*2x2:* 26.86, 33.94, (38.05), 18.11, (6.46) = *26.3*
*3x3:* (54.82), 1:05.29, 57.08, 1:11.18, (1:22.29) = *1:04.51*

:/ meh


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 29, 2014)

Memphis3000 said:


> FMC:18,U2 F' U D2 F2 U' R U F' U' L F' U F' L' B' L2 U' (too many cancellations)



The fact that you only got a 54 at a competition last month makes me question the validity.

Please show working and insertions.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded:
-2:07.74[~47]
-2:58.67[~1:30]
-DNF(2:35.48)[~1:10]

Final result: 2:07.74

Interesting fact, I needed to see were my skill level is for single blind. Since I'm going to a competition in 2 weeks and I have a shot at winning it (Only 3 competitors for BLD) - And I did pretty good.

About the DNF: My mother did a suggestion about leaving the TV on to simulate a crowd. The reason why I DNF'd wasn't because of it though  (I forgot which way to twist a corner)



Memphis3000 said:


> FMC:18,U2 F' U D2 F2 U' R U F' U' L F' U F' L' B' L2 U' (too many cancellations)



I call hacks.


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.95, (21.50), 15.61, 15.08, (15.05) = 15.55
*4x4:* (1:01.96), 59.11, (57.60), 58.80, 57.74 = 58.55
*5x5:* 1:37.80, (1:37.24), (1:55.07), 1:42.33, 1:38.60 = 1:39.58
*6x6:* 3:17.15, (3:18.38), (2:55.12), 3:10.91, 3:09.53 = 3:12.53
*7x7:* 4:45.98, 4:31.58, (4:54.65), (4:11.39), 4:43.70 = 4:40.42
*OH:* 31.18, (37.29), (28.89), 33.00, 36.19 = 33.46
*Megaminx:* 2:15.66, (2:00.54), (DNF), 2:10.44, 2:15.85 = 2:13.98

It's been a while but I'm back!


----------



## Jrpg15 (Dec 1, 2014)

2x2- 4.94, 3.89, 4.44, (5.79), (1.66) = 4.42

3x3- 19.60, 16.79, 16.78, (13.50), (DNF) = 17.72

3x3 OH- (42.35), 38.58, 38.70, (32.91), 33.89 = 37.06

Pyraminx- 4.89, 4.54, 4.20, (3.39), (6.14) = 4.54

Skewb- (9.43), 6.78, (4.92), 8.17, 8.26 = 7.74


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 2, 2014)

*3x3:* 11.54, 10.33, 14.87, 13.56, 12.16 = *12.42*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 2, 2014)

Results: congrats to Iggy, qaz and Cale

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.65 riley
 2.70 AndersB
 2.87 AustinReed
 2.89 myung97
 3.03 Iggy
 3.74 qaz
 4.19 Tx789
 4.25 Cale S
 4.27 bacyril
 4.42 Jrpg15
 4.46 thatkid
 4.49 Jefferen
 4.57 bh13
 4.61 giorgi
 4.84 SweetSolver
 4.96 CyanSandwich
 5.07 epride17
 5.46 cuber8208
 6.15 ichcubegern
 6.30 Kenneth Svendson
 6.32 BenjaminW
 6.46 LostGent
 7.21 timmthelion
 7.52 Myachii
 7.88 Schmidt
 8.10 Randomno
 8.16 h2f
 9.54 d4m1no
 10.32 MarcelP
 10.87 DarkCuberXX
 15.19 MatsBergsten
 26.30 Whizzie
*3x3x3 *(41)

 9.36 stevecho816
 9.68 cubeflip
 9.98 riley
 10.24 Lapinsavant
 10.47 carbon131
 10.65 AustinReed
 10.80 EMI
 10.90 myung97
 11.23 AndersB
 12.18 Iggy
 12.23 Sessinator
 12.42 SirWaffle
 12.63 qaz
 13.06 slinky773
 14.05 bacyril
 14.30 giorgi
 15.55 Dene
 16.07 Jefferen
 16.31 bh13
 16.78 ichcubegern
 16.89 Cale S
 17.37 Kenneth Svendson
 17.45 thatkid
 17.60 CyanSandwich
 17.72 Jrpg15
 17.90 daryl
 18.29 BenjaminW
 18.49 cuber8208
 18.64 Perff
 19.20 MarcelP
 19.35 LostGent
 19.43 Myachii
 20.65 cubefanatic
 22.01 d4m1no
 22.33 DarkCuberXX
 22.33 SweetSolver
 22.73 Schmidt
 31.76 h2f
 34.13 MatsBergsten
 1:04.52 Whizzie
 DNF epride17
*4x4x4*(22)

 45.51 AustinReed
 47.67 Iggy
 49.66 AndersB
 55.76 bacyril
 56.20 giorgi
 57.12 cuber8208
 58.53 BenjaminW
 58.55 Dene
 1:01.02 thatkid
 1:04.25 myung97
 1:04.45 bh13
 1:05.35 qaz
 1:05.63 Myachii
 1:14.44 Cale S
 1:14.75 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.98 Schmidt
 1:26.31 Jefferen
 1:27.02 d4m1no
 1:29.72 h2f
 1:30.86 CyanSandwich
 1:51.18 DarkCuberXX
 1:59.30 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:39.27 bacyril
 1:39.58 Dene
 1:42.28 AustinReed
 1:55.06 Iggy
 1:57.24 cuber8208
 1:59.27 qaz
 2:04.54 AndersB
 2:17.39 BenjaminW
 2:18.36 Myachii
 2:18.99 thatkid
 2:19.94 bh13
 2:38.72 d4m1no
 2:43.84 Cale S
 2:49.49 Kenneth Svendson
 3:27.71 Jefferen
 4:00.94 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:51.99 bacyril
 3:12.53 Dene
 3:15.75 AustinReed
 3:21.14 qaz
 3:32.60 Iggy
 4:10.35 cuber8208
 4:57.36 BenjaminW
 8:19.31 h2f
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:14.37 qaz
 4:40.42 Dene
 6:34.26 cuber8208
 6:51.65 BenjaminW
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 18.60 EMI
 18.98 AndersB
 20.07 riley
 21.40 AustinReed
 21.70 myung97
 23.49 Iggy
 24.49 giorgi
 25.37 slinky773
 28.68 bh13
 29.18 qaz
 33.46 Dene
 33.51 thatkid
 34.01 BenjaminW
 35.91 Sessinator
 36.55 cuber8208
 37.06 Jrpg15
 41.03 Myachii
 43.27 bacyril
 45.42 Schmidt
 51.25 DarkCuberXX
 56.40 CyanSandwich
 1:05.95 Cale S
 1:11.17 Jefferen
 1:12.95 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:12.48 Kenneth Svendson
 1:56.15 Iggy
 2:03.43 qaz
 2:10.68 cuber8208
 2:56.00 BenjaminW
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 13.47 Iggy
 21.33 qaz
 21.65 Cale S
 30.24 MatsBergsten
 30.30 CyanSandwich
 36.77 epride17
 39.16 AndersB
 41.62 h2f
 1:23.50 BenjaminW
 1:31.83 cuber8208
 3:30.50 d4m1no
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 37.03 Sessinator
 47.94 Cale S
 54.66 qaz
 56.20 riley
 1:17.67 CyanSandwich
 1:35.87 MatsBergsten
 1:55.10 EMI
 2:34.87 cuber8208
 2:38.98 AndersB
 3:05.85 h2f
 3:26.65 daryl
 3:55.87 BenjaminW
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 4:11.21 Cale S
 6:53.75 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF qaz
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 9:37.62 Cale S
12:01.27 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

20/23 (59:15)  CyanSandwich
4/5 (25:17)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (20:51)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 46.53 qaz
 48.55 Cale S
 1:18.34 Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 58.35 riley
 1:06.06 qaz
 1:08.72 Iggy
 1:15.45 AndersB
 1:16.06 thatkid
 1:17.29 bacyril
 1:20.23 giorgi
 1:23.66 bh13
 1:24.12 cuber8208
 1:29.68 Myachii
 1:40.44 BenjaminW
 1:49.57 Cale S
 1:53.89 Kenneth Svendson
 2:18.37 h2f
 2:18.53 Schmidt
 2:31.71 DarkCuberXX
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:56.84 Iggy
 2:57.87 qaz
 3:05.12 bacyril
 3:11.54 giorgi
 3:33.18 bh13
 3:51.43 thatkid
 4:02.61 BenjaminW
 4:05.76 Myachii
 4:07.85 cuber8208
 6:31.09 h2f
 8:06.35 DarkCuberXX
*Magic*(1)

 2.17 AndersB
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.15 AndersB
*Skewb*(17)

 5.08 Cale S
 6.28 AndersB
 7.05 daryl
 7.63 SweetSolver
 7.74 Jrpg15
 7.76 Tx789
 7.99 AustinReed
 8.37 Iggy
 8.66 qaz
 9.80 giorgi
 9.92 CyanSandwich
 13.23 Jefferen
 14.41 BenjaminW
 14.91 epride17
 17.75 Myachii
 19.78 Schmidt
 27.21 cuber8208
*Clock*(8)

 7.08 qaz
 9.42 Perff
 11.64 Iggy
 13.73 giorgi
 15.37 cuber8208
 16.73 AndersB
 18.58 Schmidt
 43.88 Jefferen
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.39 Iggy
 4.54 Jrpg15
 6.01 AustinReed
 6.18 cubefanatic
 6.22 bacyril
 6.73 bh13
 7.05 AndersB
 7.12 daryl
 7.50 giorgi
 7.58 qaz
 7.66 Cale S
 7.82 cuber8208
 8.91 SweetSolver
 9.05 Tx789
 9.69 thatkid
 10.48 Kenneth Svendson
 11.01 BenjaminW
 12.23 Schmidt
 12.64 Jefferen
 13.47 CyanSandwich
 17.02 Myachii
 26.85 h2f
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:10.06 Iggy
 1:16.58 myung97
 1:29.93 AustinReed
 1:33.90 bacyril
 1:37.78 qaz
 2:04.81 cuber8208
 2:13.98 Dene
 2:28.25 Cale S
 3:09.39 BenjaminW
12:27.22 h2f
58:32.18 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(9)

 13.89 EMI
 20.78 Iggy
 22.30 AustinReed
 23.72 qaz
 35.64 Cale S
 40.41 bacyril
 48.65 AndersB
 51.19 cuber8208
 1:04.75 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 guusrs
28 okayama
28 Attila
33 Cale S
35 Coolster01
37 cuber8208
38 nccube
44 h2f
50 thatkid

*Contest results*

275 Iggy
271 qaz
236 Cale S
220 AndersB
212 AustinReed
194 cuber8208
191 bacyril
154 BenjaminW
149 giorgi
149 CyanSandwich
138 thatkid
136 bh13
135 riley
123 myung97
118 Dene
107 h2f
95 Jrpg15
91 EMI
90 Jefferen
88 Myachii
85 MatsBergsten
83 Kenneth Svendson
67 Sessinator
60 daryl
57 Schmidt
56 SweetSolver
52 Tx789
52 slinky773
44 stevecho816
43 cubeflip
42 d4m1no
41 Lapinsavant
41 ichcubegern
40 carbon131
37 DarkCuberXX
36 epride17
33 SirWaffle
33 cubefanatic
27 LostGent
25 Perff
21 MarcelP
19 Attila
19 okayama
19 guusrs
15 Coolster01
13 nccube
12 timmthelion
9 Randomno
8 Whizzie


----------

